# Your choice of alternative ice scrapers



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Came out to my car today and the windshield was covered with ice. I looked in the glove compartment and no ice scraper. So, had to settle for a piece of my toddlers lego. Worked pretty good, but my technique was out of sync and had to go over the same area 10x


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've scraped with an out-of-date credit card.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I've scraped with an out-of-date credit card.


Better yet use the current one. Not only will you put it on ice but it will probably suffer enough damage to render it; unable to further damage your finances.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I used an extra New Driver Sign I had in my trunk. Yes I still have my Class 7N drivers license *embarrassed* , I haven't had time to do my final road test. My biggest challenge now is unlearning bad habits having waited so long....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I used an extra New Driver Sign I had in my trunk. Yes I still have my Class 7N drivers license *embarrassed* , I haven't had time to do my final road test. My biggest challenge now is unlearning bad habits having waited so long....


Sigh... Newbies.

http://www.ehmac.ca/611026-post10.html


dona83 said:


> I refuse to use an app that has an automatic transmission shift as an icon.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

My bride does a pretty decent job...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Grumpy 16 year old followed by credit card as fall back.
Works pretty well unless its a deep freeze as it bends.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Defog on high, wipers attempting to move, and scratching at it with my hands wrapped up in my scarf. (I tend to lose gloves.)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There is NO alternative to an industrial strength ice scraper for a car's windows here in St.John's. My wife thinks that the three scrapers that I have (along with my nine types of shovels) are overkill. However, she is able to drive off to work every morning with a car cleared of all snow and ice, and a driveway that is fairly free of snow. As I tell her -- "I rest my case."


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm with the good Doctor, here. Both vehicles have scraper/brushes that work, and I have 4 different shovels, 1 ice scraper, 2 brooms and a snowblower.

I always make a point of getting all the snow cleared off before leaving in the morning. My wife has never thought my snow clearing standards were excessive! We've always been able to get out when we needed to. Now, the roads are another matter....


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I always wondered about that hot water attachment you could get from Mickey Mouse Tire. Spraying hot water onto your frozen windshield in sun zero temps, hmm...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I've never found anything more effective than a squirt bottle full of 8 molar urea (this is what they use for defrosting aircraft).

Why scrape when you can let thermodynamics do the work for you (entropy hates crystals).

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chris, our snow is too wet for brooms.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

bryanc said:


> I've never found anything more effective than a squirt bottle full of 8 molar urea (this is what they use for defrosting aircraft).
> 
> Why scrape when you can let thermodynamics do the work for you (entropy hates crystals).
> 
> Cheers


Where does one get some of this magic potion?


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Doc, I just use the brooms to tidy up the deck and verandah. No way I could use a broom to clean off the walkway, never mind the diveway!

I do luuuuuurv my snowblower!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I see your point, Chris. We have had about two feet of snow, as of about 10 minutes ago, this month. However, my snowblower sits in my garage, brand new. I am waiting for snow that is not a combination of snow and rain, slush and sleet. I have a couple of shovels for this sort of mess, so I wait for the blizzards that come from the northeast, with winds over 120kp/h, whipping around 35-85cm of snow. That is when I shall need this snowblower.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

My secret technique:

1. Live in southwestern BC where there isn't much ice anyway.

2. Live in an apt. building with heated indoor parking.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Put Jeep in 4LO until everything melts off while driving!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

My years of long distance truck driving has tought me to always carry winter and emergency gear, so I've never had to resort to anything but a _gen-u-wine_ ice scraper.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Stand on the bumper and **** on the windshield.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ottawaman said:


> Stand on the bumper and **** on the windshield.


Was out 4 wheeling years ago, in the mud. Sun went down, tried to drive home, couldn't see 'cause the headlights were plastered in mud. That's exactly how we cleaned them off...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Sigh... Newbies.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/611026-post10.html


Wow you went through such lengths to quote me... someone actually cares. :clap:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

We might have 20 frosty mornings a year here, so there's not much point in having (or keeping or remembering the whereabouts of) a scraper. This morning, the flattest thing I could find in the truck was an empty Tic Tac box. Small footprint but easy to get a good grip.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Stand on the bumper and **** on the windshield.


Once the car warms up, the smell gives you away!!  Your car would smell like the corners of the parking garage at the Rideau Centre (well known wino/homeless un-urinal)... XX)


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Pylonman said:


> Where does one get some of this magic potion?


I make it from powedered urea obtained from the chemistry stores, but if you don't have access to a university chemistry department, you could always use a more dilute (and much smellier) solution of urea as suggested by Ottawaman:



Ottawaman said:


> Stand on the bumper and **** on the windshield.


Cheers


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one, MB.


----------

